# What do you do with your small animal/s?



## All Paws (Dec 3, 2009)

I've recently started my own business "All Paws Pet Services" and I would like to know what do you do with your small animal/s when you go on holiday?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My family and friends look after my small animals.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

well leave them in the house, and neighbours come in to feed them x


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Well usually there are still people here to look after my animals (live with my sister and 2 brothers)
If not though I take the gerbils,hamster and cat to my mums or a friends house. And then a neighbour or my relatives come and feed the rabbits.
Id never put them into any kind of boarding coz tbh I dont know how my animals would be treated by other people,I'd not be able to trust them just in case!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I always get neighbours or friends to look after them. I would consider a good rabbit boarders if I was going away for more than a week, but they would have to make sure all the rabbits are vaccinated and the accommodation is disinfectable and big enough.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My rabbits go to a boarding for rabbits in Essex.

My rats will be going to a recommended rat sitter.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine will be looked after by family and friends should we go away.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mine stay here or a few friends will have them over theres. My friend uses someone in the new forest for hers she charges 4pounds for a bunny and 3 pounds for piggies.. but she was very good. pets hotel i think its called.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a very lovely neighbor who comes in and checks all the rodents out and also looks after the cats when we are away, if she wasnt able to do it I would leave them with the pet sitters that we use for the dog although it would be a right palava bringing 5 huge hamster cages and a giant rat cage anywhere and I cant imagine many pet sitters could fit them all in.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

With three dogs, chinchillas and a big mortgage what is a holiday


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I just get my brother to feed the hamsters for me... and Alfie goes back to the lady who hand reared him as she boards cats as well


----------

